# Apathy and College



## Tongue Tied (Jan 27, 2010)

Right now, I have college GPA of 4.0. However, I haven't felt like doing anything for the last few weeks and know that if I don't do anything pretty soon, I am going to screw myself over. Has anyone else experienced this? How do you get over it?


----------



## Ashleyshrugged (Feb 19, 2010)

College drove me crazy. One semester I just stopped going to my accounting course because I didn't like the professor. She was a real piece of work and she wasn't any good at teaching the subject matter. I couldn't stand her just reading from the textbook all the time, calling that teaching sounds like a bit of a stretch, I call it story time.

Anyway, I ended up failing the course for the first time in my life and it totally screwed my GPA. Afterwards I had to ask myself the questions "Why am i Here?" "What is it that I want from this experience" and "It is worth it to sit through stupid classes in order to get my degree that I've been working towards for two years. The answer for me was that I was here to get a degree, that was the most important thing and that it was worth it for me to finish up what I started. If you find that you aren't ready to finish, then you need to be brave enough to withdraw from your coursework, go do something else for a while and come back. Otherwise you will just waist time and money, and ruin your GPA in the process. If it wasn't for that F I would have graduated with like a 3.5 or 3.6, instead I ended up with a 3.0. One terrible grade can really screw you up. (It seems like there should be a do-over clause or something.) 

Anyway, I wish you luck, the hardest choice will be making up your mind. After you make a choice, finding the motivation to carry it out is the easier part. You'll regret it if you let the world choose for you.


----------



## Saboteur (Dec 28, 2009)

Tongue Tied said:


> Right now, I have college GPA of 4.0. However, I haven't felt like doing anything for the last few weeks and know that if I don't do anything pretty soon, I am going to screw myself over. Has anyone else experienced this? How do you get over it?


Try feeling that apathy your entire life.

(By the way, if you find a solution, please do share it with us.)


----------



## The Psychonaut (Oct 29, 2009)

...drug and alcohol...


----------



## StandardLawyer (Dec 21, 2009)

wannaBgonzo said:


> ...drug and alcohol...


Lol, and sex.

OP, I suppose you need a Boyfriend in your life? Whatever it is, spice up it up, for heaven's sake.
And have fun. roud:


----------



## Tongue Tied (Jan 27, 2010)

yeah, that sounds good. I have been mostly focused on school for the past two years. Apathy probably comes from doing school and nothing else. lol


----------



## impulse211 (Jan 29, 2010)

I think that you'll find your priorities if your grades ever start slipping..
That sure did happen to me haha, now I'm working my ass off again!


----------



## Tongue Tied (Jan 27, 2010)

So I thought I was sliding because I was apathetic but I pulled off A's on 3 tests within the last week. How the heck did that happen?


----------



## MissMaja (Dec 26, 2009)

I haven't felt like doing anything for the last few months.. i can't concentrate at all


----------



## KateAusten (Feb 6, 2010)

I had one semester where my GPA was below a 2.0. The highest grade I got was a C+ and that was an easy A art class. 

Afterwards, I saved all my money from my summer job, then took a leave of absence from my college for fall semester and spent it in Costa Rica. Best thing I ever did for myself. I just wasn't ready to go back and face school yet, and I'm pretty sure I wouldn't have done well if I had tried. I needed a chance to spend some time in an environment where MY strengths were valuable. With school, I'm smart, but it doesn't suit my real personality strengths -- I can do the work, but I just can't care, enjoy it, or live up to my full intellectual potential in an organized academic environment like other people can. I feel like it's more suited to people who are organized, respect rules and structure, and have a strong need for on-paper achievement. My time abroad gave me a chance to use my skills and strengths of fearlessness, adaptability, communication (ever asked for diarrhea medicine in a language you don't speak?), and resourcefulness. I also felt a need to be making a positive impact on the world, because I had felt rather useless to the world doing nothing but schoolwork and partying -- I managed this by volunteering as an English teacher. It gave me the boost of self confidence I needed to go back and succeed in school. I won't say that I _enjoyed_ school after that, but I didn't have any more problems motivating myself to get through it and make a good gpa.


----------



## inservio uberfrau (Mar 13, 2010)

imagine having to work in fast food with idiots, or something similar


----------

